# Un utilitaire pour enfin contrôler Launchpad



## ditek (31 Juillet 2011)

En fouillant un peu sur le ouaib, j'ai découvert le logiciel "LaunchpadCleaner".

Basé sous Adobe Air, il permet de réarranger correctement le Launchpad, et d'ajouter, de masquer, ou même de réinitialiser le Launchpad comme vous le souhaitez. J'ai trouvé la prise en mains très simple. Bref, a tester !

J'ai testé Launchpad-Control qui a fait l'objet d'un article sur MacG, mais celui ci à complètement foutu le bazar dans mon Launchpad après un redémarrage (app dupliqué, app présente alors qu'elle devraient être masquées)

Vous pouvez trouver le logiciel sur le site de l'auteur du soft (en anglais par contre)
http://zoltanb.co.uk/launchpadcleaner/


----------



## Crock-Man (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour l'infos, effectivement très pratique et fonctionne à merveille


----------



## El_profe (1 Août 2011)

Merci ditek. Launchpad Cleaner me faisait les mêmes problèmes. Maintenant, tout est beau!


Launchpad, ça fait partie de Mac OS, donc, les outils "tiers" qui permettent de le contrôler, c'est pas dans "Applications", c'est dans "Customisation" ! On déménage.


----------



## eric777 (4 Août 2011)

NICKEL !
Merci du lien !!!


----------



## Letabilis (5 Août 2011)

ditek a dit:


> J'ai testé Launchpad-Control qui a fait l'objet d'un article sur MacG, mais celui ci à complètement foutu le bazar dans mon Launchpad après un redémarrage (app dupliqué, app présente alors qu'elle devraient être masquées)



+1 Launchpad-Control est loin d'être abouti.

Merci de l'info


----------



## Bibabelou (5 Août 2011)

je plussoie dans ce sens, launchpadcontrol est une belle bouse inachevée


----------



## Crock-Man (7 Août 2011)

Edit du modo :
Bon, voilà, LaunchPadCleaner apparemment c'est bien, tout le monde est content de cette application, tout est dit, non ?

Pour les règlements de compte, ce n'est pas sur le forum.
Merci.


----------

